# 67 Lemans - Wagon Coil Springs



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm replacing the coil springs all around on my 67 Lemans and decided to order the wagon springs to raise the rear end a bit. I've seen a few people mention making the same change on their cars and needing shock extensions so the shocks to don't top-out.

Does anyone know what size extension is needed or do I just have to install them and do some measuring?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Im not sure if the same applies for a '67, because they changed the design of the springs. but a set of convertible rear coils for a '64-'66 coupe or hardtop will raise the car slightly and give it a more aggressive stance without the need to play around with shock travel. I installed a set on my '65 years ago and im happy with them. I did the same to my '64 in the mid '70s. maybe someone with a '67 could advise you on what you need.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Be ready for wheel hop. Cars raised in the rear love to do it.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> Be ready for wheel hop. Cars raised in the rear love to do it.


Under what conditions? Normal city driving or hard take offs?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard take offs. You can fit no-hop bars and eliminate the hop, though. It can get pretty nasty under power or on wet pavement.


----------



## magnumea (Jul 30, 2015)

I put the wagon springs on my 66 years ago, and it raised it too much (for me). I recall it was at least a couple of inches. The convertible springs that rickm suggested may be better. I put Air Lift bags in my stock springs, plumbed separately with the valves behind the license plate so I can stagger the air for wheel hop or add air if I am going to carry around some of my more rotund buddies. The bags last a few or more years and one will crack, so then you buy another set and replace them one at a time.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll find out tomorrow if it sits too high atriot:. At least it's a relatively cheap experiment.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Took 5 hours and a trip to AutoZone and Sonic but I got the rear springs in. I think the longer springs made lining the shocks up a bit harder. Had one stubborn bolt on both sides that didn't want to line up without a bit of effort.

I'd say I'm up 5-6 inches over the original worn out springs.

Not sure how I like it yet, we'll see what it looks like after I get the front springs in tomorrow.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

not tryin to insult you, but that looks way too high to me. just my opinion. my convertible rear springs bring the wheelwell moulding just to the top of the tire.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

So was excited to get started this morning and didn't check the part numbers before I got started. Long story short I installed the wrong springs... I'll post new pics when I get it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Rear is fixed and looks great now. I took it for a test drive and the bounciness is already way better. I didn't hit the ground when going over a few dips in the road and didn't hear my tail pips scrape when I backed into the garage. Woooo


Front will have to wait a couple more weeks until I get another free weekend. The heat and humidity hit me hard yesterday. I have a ton more respect for mechanics in Texas atriot:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

RexInTheCity said:


> Rear is fixed and looks great now. I took it for a test drive and the bounciness is already way better. I didn't hit the ground when going over a few dips in the road and didn't hear my tail pips scrape when I backed into the garage. Woooo
> 
> 
> Front will have to wait a couple more weeks until I get another free weekend. The heat and humidity hit me hard yesterday. I have a ton more respect for mechanics in Texas atriot:


that looks nice.


----------



## magnumea (Jul 30, 2015)

That's kind of what I remember seeing when I put the wagon springs on mine. I saw some of the GTOs sagging badly over the years in the back with the stock springs but mine never did and I've had the old junker for 40 years. Love that Lemans look - keep it that way.


----------

